# Better n avg BIXBY



## digginthedog (Jul 2, 2011)

Got this a few yrs ago in a box of bottles from a fellow digger !


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 2, 2011)

Not sure how to post multiple pic's yet!


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like they tooled the lip to soon and part of the lip collapsed-pic's to follow


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 2, 2011)

Neck has major twist and wave !


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 2, 2011)

Last but not least the collapsed side is hand ground or filed down.


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 2, 2011)

Last pic, the side of the lip, not the top, was filed down. Thats all folks !


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 2, 2011)

Whoops !!


----------



## PermInk (Jul 4, 2011)

love the color!!


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 6, 2011)

that would have a super nice swirl to it tumbled.....that is a perfect specimen to send out for a tumble


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 6, 2011)

And a very pricey item.  Congrats on the great bottle


----------

